# YORK, SC euth. day 07/18!!! Please Help her!



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

*I received this email today so I am cross-posting it as requested!

Meet “Melinda”—PB GSD*​ *A beautiful Girl*​ *A047132 - 3 YEARS, UNALTERED FEMALE, BLACK GERM SHEPHERD LARGE
DUE OUT BY 07/18/2011*​ 
 





 
 *YORK, SC*​ *NEEDS RESCUE ASAP*​ *This is a rescue-friendly shelter-if you need help getting approval, contact Marion Worrell.  marion.[email protected] *​ ​ 
  *They must have a commitment by closing time the day they are due out.*​ *If it is Sunday, please email Marion Worrell [email protected] or *​ *Trina Davis [email protected]—No guarantees, but we will do everything we can to stop euth.*​ *CONTACT: *​ *TRACY MORGAN - [email protected] *​ *TANYA DELLINGER **[email protected]* ​ *Please refer to the animal’s I.D. number when contacting the shelter!*​ *803-628-3190 *​ *If there is an asterisk (*) after the "DUE OUT BY" date, this indicates there is additional information *​ *regarding this animal that you may find helpful.*​ * Call or e-mail to find out!*​ ​ ​ *To Pull, please do the following : *​ *E-mail the shelter or call one of the numbers below.*​ *Give them your 501c3 number if they don’t already have it. These animals are to rescue only.*​ *Have the animal’s I.D. number available*​ *If local transport or pull is needed, contact (e-mail) one of the following:*​ ​ *Marion Worrell – marion.[email protected] *​ *Kristin Blank – [email protected]*​ ​ *They should be able to help you with info you need.*​ *Shelter hours 9-5:00 Mon-Fri.*​ *Sat. 9 – 12:30*​ **NOTE: You, too, can check out pets on Pet Harbor.*​ *The zip code you should enter is 29745*​ *Go to “Search I.D. Number”*​ *A list of shelters will come up. Select York County Animal Shelter at the bottom of the first list.*​ *Go to the top of that list and select “Use this Shelter list” *​ *The next screen will be “I.D. search” –type in the Dog or cat’s I.D. number. If a picture comes up, it is still there!*​ ​ * YCAC
"Daily Rescue Animals"​  http://www.yorkcountygov.com​ * The following is a list of animals currently available for RESCUE at York County Animal Control (YORK, SC). 

The following are standard criteria: 

1. The animal has had a health check at the time they were selected for rescue, with any abnormalities noted listed in the electronic kennel record. 
2. The animal appeared to be amicable towards people, other dogs, and cats at the time that they were selected for rescue. 
3. Other notable criteria, if any (such as basic obedience skills, appears housetrained, etc.) will have been noted in the electronic kennel record. 

If there is an asterisk (*) after the "DUE OUT BY" date, this indicates there is additional information regarding this animal that you may find helpful

*Please contact us at (803) 628-3190 if you wish this additional information. 
All information provided regarding an animal should be considered a "snapshot" window in time, to the best of our abilities, in a high intake shelter environment.*​


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Couldn't see the pic and the link to animal control won't display any info - anyway, :help::help: for this girl....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I pulled up Pet Harbor and searched all the dogs in Yorkville County Animal Control and there's no German Shepherd listed there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I emailed the addresses posted and the dog DOES still need help:



> *No, this dog is due out 7/18 and we have not found a rescue for her, yet. If you can help and are a 501c3 rescue, pls fill out the attached form and email to *
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ...


----------

